# How to approach Dr re NHS funding



## cazinge (Apr 11, 2008)

3 years after our initial fertility investigations at MFS (we came off the waiting list due to redundancy, house move, new jobs) we are ready to start trying!

We have decided against going back to MFS so are considering the Bham Women's Hospital or BMI Priory in Edgbaston. Both need a Dr referral even if you are a private paitent so we are seeing the Dr on Thurs (24/4). However, while reading the policy on NHS funding it says the definition of subfertility for same-sex couples is "A defined fertility problem that is confirmed by an NHS gynaecologist or specialist in infertility following appropriate clinical investigations".

Would endometriosis count? Do we approach the Dr from this angle? What do we say?

PS Policy attached for reference (it covers 3 CCGs so don't think I'm outing myself!)http://www.redditchandbromsgroveccg.nhs.uk/about-us/strategies-policies-and-procedures/commissioning-ifr/?assetdet1029359=39305


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi, we were lucky enough to get NHS funding. When we initially went to the GP she was confused and didn't know the protocol for same sex relationships requesting funding. However we knew, in our trust you have to of been trying yourself for two years prior to applying for funding. It was a long process of about a year to secure the funding but for us it was worth the wait. We were funded for 6 iui's and one IVF. We did experience statements such as 'well you chose your type of relationship' from one gyne dr, thankfully my wife works in the NHS and had seriously looked into our right for treatment, we ended up phoning the consultants secretary who was the only one who knew what she was doing really. Good luck


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello ladies, 

I'm not in a ss relationship but I just wanted to say how very lucky you may be to receive IVF on the NHS.. I'm now single after me and my partner separated after our 4th failed IVF due to his swimmers.. We were denied all NHS funding as he already had children and again they won't fund me as I'm now single!! Totally unreasonable in my thoughts. 

Cazinge, 

Please take this as personal advise DO NOT go to Birmingham Women's Hospital for treatment. I had 4 cycles with them and funded the lot they made nothing but mistakes and on my last cycle caused me nothing but a flippen nightmare.. I then moved to MFS who are just the BEST.. Stick with them or go and see Dr Baghdadi at the Priory.. He is also an amazing man.. PLEASE I'm only saying this as you won't get the right treatment with BWH and I promise you that treat you like sh*te!! xx


----------



## Divas212 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hbkmorris - I think it's a case of postcode lottery regarding funding, if I lived 3 miles one way they don't fund any fertility treatment but if I lived 5 mile the other way they fund a lot of fertility treatment, where we are they fund 6iui and 1 IVF and we are unbelievably grateful for that


----------

